# Medical card inform revenue



## aerobubbles (6 Feb 2012)

Looking for advice again. I was granted a medical card in May last year.  I work full time and would not be under the income guidelines but due to circumstances "very ill child"  and i guess the " hardship rule" i was granted one.  I have never used my one thank god i have had no need for it so far but  i have been reading that i should inform revenue of the fact that i have a medical card.  How would i go about doing that and why would the revenue want to know?  thanks


----------



## vandriver (6 Feb 2012)

You save money on your USC

Rates

If your income is less than €10,036 you pay no Universal Social Charge (USC). Once your income is over this limit, you pay the USC on all of your income.

People aged under 70 (2012)
Rate of USC	Income band
2%	Up to €10,036
4%	Between €10,036 and €16,016
7%	Above €16,016
Medical card holders and people aged over 70 (2012)
Rate of USC	Income band
2%	Income up to €10,036
4%	All income over €10,036
A full medical card (including a Health Amendment Act Card) allows you to qualify for the 4% rate. This does not apply to people who hold a GP Visit Card, a Drugs Payment Scheme Card, a European Health Insurance Card or a Long-term Illness Scheme Card. If a person reaches 70 years at any stage during the year they will benefit from the maximum 4% rate for the whole year.

Self-employed income over €100,000
An surcharge of 3% applies people who have income from self-employment above €100,000, regardless of age. This means that people under 70 who do not have a medical card pay USC of 10% on any self-employed income over €100,000. People over 70 or medical card holders pay 7%.

Note: Bonuses paid to employees of the five financial institutions that have received financial support from the State are chargeable to the USC at the rate of 45% on the full amount where the bonus exceeds €20,000 in a single tax year.


----------



## STEINER (6 Feb 2012)

as a medical card holder you will only pay universal social charge of 4% max on your earnings, not 7%.  Ring up your tax office, get number on your tax credit notification letter. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/money_and_tax/tax/income_tax/universal_social_charge.html


----------



## vandriver (6 Feb 2012)

I would apply for a USC refund for last year and inform your payroll of the change for this year.


----------



## aerobubbles (6 Feb 2012)

oh wow, thats great news, things are a struggle financially at the moment.  So would it matter that i haven't done it before now?  thanks for the advice/info


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Feb 2012)

Is the medical card for you also as well as your sick child. ?
Sometimes they issue the medical card only to the sick person and not the rest of the family


----------



## Time (6 Feb 2012)

Correct. They may just issue a card to the person under hardship.


----------



## roker (6 Feb 2012)

vandriver said:


> You save money on your USC
> 
> Rates
> 
> ...


 
This seem a contradiction, do you pay 2% up to €10,036 or not


----------



## aerobubbles (7 Feb 2012)

Black Sheep said:


> Is the medical card for you also as well as your sick child. ?
> Sometimes they issue the medical card only to the sick person and not the rest of the family



We were both issued with them.   I sent an email to the local revenue office yesterday informing them.  I guess ill wait and see what happens next.  Thanks for all the advice


----------



## aerobubbles (17 Feb 2012)

Hi all just want to update, or rather no update I sent the local tax office an email informing them of my medical card on the day i first posted ont eh 6th.  So far they have not even replied to my email let alone anything else.


----------



## sunshimmer09 (17 Feb 2012)

did you send them a photo copy of your medical card. 

I'm in the same situation I called revenue, for this year he took my medical card number and checked it through his system and said he would advisor employer of new rates and any refund for usc overpayment  paid to date would be refunded through payroll, for 2011 I posted in a copy of medical card and a note asking to review usc for period medical card was valid.


----------



## aerobubbles (17 Feb 2012)

Hi Sunshimmer, No i just sent them the medical card number in the first communication, i thought they would get back to be if there was a problem or any questions but i havent heard a thing since


----------



## sunshimmer09 (17 Feb 2012)

I think phone might be the best option for you, seems with revenue it gets things going quicker! I know it can be difficult to call if you are working full-time.


----------



## aerobubbles (2 Mar 2012)

finally got this reply from revenue, thought the last sentence was phrased a little odd. 

Your medical card was updated for 2012 and your employer should be deducting the correct amount of USC for you. I have updated your details now for 2011 and issued a review of the USC to you over 2011. YOu should receive it within a day or 10.


----------



## aerobubbles (15 Mar 2012)

still waiting a refund, am p***ed off seriously if you owed them they would be in a mighty hurry to get it


----------

